# Scratchbuilt Trestle



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

One of the projects that I've been scratch building for Carl Bajema's layout is a 10 foot long trestle leading to the ore docks.
The trestle is scratched using canadian red cedar, Ozark nut/bolts castings and Micro Engineering spikes. Weathered with an India Ink/alcohol mix.
To give you an idea of the amount of cedar used, the trestle has over two hundred cross ties. Bents range in height 1/2 inch end bunkers to 18 inches.
Each piece of wood is individually distressed and for the most part, the trestle was built in place (just like the real thing).
Each tie is individually spiked, guard rail has not yet being installed. When completed, the trestle will have over 1,600 spikes and close to 1,000 pieces of wood. The project is in its 8 month of constuction (don't do this full time). 
The consist sitting on the trestle is an older bashed Kalamazoo 4-4-0 with 6 Hartland 2 axle ore cars. Hoefully, this gives you an idea of the magnitude of the project. The next phase is the building of the ore dock which will be approximatel 5 feet long. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/Bajema%20Layout/trestle/DSC00531.JPG[/b]
(Image file size exceeds 100KB (2.6MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)[/i] 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/Bajema%20Layout/trestle/DSC00534.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size exceeds 100KB (4.5MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/Bajema%20Layout/trestle/DSC00535.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size exceeds 100KB (2.8MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/Bajema%20Layout/trestle/DSC00537.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size exceeds 100KB (2.9MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/Bajema%20Layout/trestle/DSC00538.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size exceeds 100KB (2.8MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/Bajema%20Layout/trestle/DSC00539.JPG[/b][/url] 
_(Image file size exceeds 100KB (2.9MB), changed to link SteveC mod.)_ 

_(You can't just cause the image to display at a small size you've also got to compress the file so that the file size is less thatn 100KB, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy cow, the distressing really enhances the effect. How did you do the weathering and wearing? 

Robert


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Great looking trestle! I especially like the weathering and color. Must have been a lot of time on a table saw! What did you use for glue? 


Jack


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a real piece of art. Beautifully done.

Can't wait to see the rest of the layout.

Dave


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks all!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
This is just a portion of the lower level of the layout. The lower segment of the layout is a freelance of St. Ignace, MI, late 1800's. The ore dock and trestle are located on a center island. The rest of the lower section has more of my scratchbuilt structures. The rest of the 25 X 30 foot basement includes a folded dogbone/oval design, over 800 feet of mainline, minimum 5 foot radius curves, this section of the layout is suspened at a 60 inch hieght. No connection between the lower/upper layouts. The upper section is block controlled and with enough people manning the turnouts and blocks, up to 10 trains can be running at one time. I believe I loaded the trackplans (not the latest) under the club section, as this layout is also home to the Greater Grand Rapids G Gaugers. As a note, I've designed, constucted the layout and also am the MOW on call!!!!!!!!! 

All wood was distressed utilizing fine/large tooth Ex-Acto saw blades/ExActo Knives and dental tools. Weathering - India Ink/Alcohol mix (1.5 teaspoons to 1 pint alcohol ratio). Mixture was brushed on after the distressing. Rail and spikes were weathered with brass black from Ozark (Blacken - It is not corrosive enough for the brass rail). Blacken - It and Rust ALl was utilized for the bolt/nuts castings. I created a mylar template for the bents, although each bent had to be built individually for each riser to compensate for the variation in topography. Watch for the ore dock!!! 
Thanks, 
Marc


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a copy of the layout plan (not updated to the latest changes as of last week - stub turnout and new siding on the lower level not included, new section design of front loop of dogbone not updated).. 
Photo of Carl and his new Locos (photos from 2 years ago)











[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/railgeek/Bajema%20Layout/bajema_layout_8_640.jpg[/b][/url] 
(File size exceeds 100KB (248KB), changed to link, SteveC mod.)[/i] 

Me working on the upper level (06/2006).
Would you let this "Mug" hang around your layout?


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!!! Excellent work!

tbug


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the most realistic trestle I've seen. SUPER job! Excellent!


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!!!
By the way, this puppy has well over 3,000 hours in design and construction.


----------

